# Buck hoof trimming



## LouLou (Mar 12, 2009)

I meant to ask before. I have a large buck and he is in serious need of hoof trimming. He's got huge horns and is too big for just Dennis and me to handle. I haven't trimmed his hooves at all (in about 8 months). I know, I'm sorry. My girls are lots easier. Plus, I don't think the trimmers/knife I have would work on him. I live in Wellington and was going to look for a horse hoof trimmer or dairy cattle hoof trimmer. I just need help with where to look. I'm afraid he'll have to be sedated (a little) so we can hold him down, with about 3 other big guys. Again, any advice on who/what/where is greatly appreciated.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

why not contact a ferrier and see if they will do it for you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can call a vet to come do it..... if they have to sedate...who better to do it... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Since you are thinking he may need to be sedated...I would go with calling a vet first. You may have to have both vet and farrier come out tho. Good Luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think you guys would be able to do it. Take a rope around his horns...put the tope around a fence post then pull his head real tight up against the fence and tie it off, then take a rope around his waste and tie it tightly next to the fence. He would be able to butt at you or knock you over. Then pull up on his feet and have someone quickly trim. 

If that sounds to hard then you should probably have the vet come and sedate him out and you or someone else trim the hooves while he's sleepy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> I think you guys would be able to do it. Take a rope around his horns...put the tope around a fence post then pull his head real tight up against the fence and tie it off, then take a rope around his waste and tie it tightly next to the fence. He would be able to butt at you or knock you over. Then pull up on his feet and have someone quickly trim.
> 
> If that sounds to hard then you should probably have the vet come and sedate him out and you or someone else trim the hooves while he's sleepy.


Ditto on that idea! 
If you can trim feet yourself, and need to sedate him, then just call the vet, get him sedated and do it yourself and save your $$ on a farrier. But if they are bad enough you don't think you can do them yourself, then definitely do go with a farrier.


----------



## LouLou (Mar 12, 2009)

thank you all. I'll call vet


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I have a hoof trimming business and I've trimmed some monster bucks! 
usually if you can get their head in a halter and tie it up high they will not do anything..


----------



## LouLou (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks to all for their advice. I found a FABULOUS vet (Joan Bowen in Wellington, CO) who came to my house, checked on my doe, Topaz, who does NOT have mastitis - just an enlarged/swollen right teat, trimmed Torpedo's hooves, scraped off several surface adenomas (sp?) - little sores - checked the little ones, gave me advice on weaning, vaccinations, etc. She charged $20 for house call, $10 for trimming hooves, $5 for testing for mastitis - $35 and she spent at least an hour there. What a find!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I trim mine by myself. I use bribery. :greengrin: I used to tie them up, now I just walk up to Romeo and pick up his feet. He is just under 200lbs. Jelly beans are his favorite. Murray likes white bread. Hershy still gets a leash and then I stand on the leash. Same for Moose and Baa Baa. (they love fortune cookies) The girls are smaller and I just put some hay in front of them and they munch away. :thumb: 

Gina


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...sounds like a great vet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love your vet and the prices..... I want her...as my vet.... to bad she is so far away... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is a great find! I am so glad you were able to find someone who is so knowledagable and could get everything done without charging you 'an arm and a leg.'

Our buck is just under 200 lbs. as well, and we trimmed his feet a little over a week ago - he had a little hoof scald between his toes on a back foot so we were doing the treatment and trimming at the same time. My husband bribed him with some grain, I trimmed his back feet & took care of the hoof scald, and while my husband trimmed his front feet I was holding a horn with 1 hand, and rubbing his neck with the other! He was such a good boy, can't believe how good he was being for us 

I have to have someone hold our new doe <she's on the wild side LOL>, but I can put a leash/collar on my other girls and our buckling and they'll stand pretty good for me - I can trim them without a leash or anyone holding them, but as soon as I put a foot down they'd want to walk away LOL I'm trying to teach the youngsters to stand for hoof trimming, brushing, etc....haha...yeah...I know...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

LouLou said:


> thanks to all for their advice. I found a FABULOUS vet (Joan Bowen in Wellington, CO) who came to my house, checked on my doe, Topaz, who does NOT have mastitis - just an enlarged/swollen right teat, trimmed Torpedo's hooves, scraped off several surface adenomas (sp?) - little sores - checked the little ones, gave me advice on weaning, vaccinations, etc. She charged $20 for house call, $10 for trimming hooves, $5 for testing for mastitis - $35 and she spent at least an hour there. What a find!


 Lynda, she is a GREAT vet. I was going to say I would come to your place if I was going that way to do them for you, but I am never that far up there.

When we have the Weld County goat extravaganza, in April she is normally there doing a clinic.

I have called her just becasue I have had questions and she talks to you over the phone and helps you out.

I am glad all is well.


----------



## Southofboston (Dec 8, 2021)

Great site and thanks for ideas. Going to try some tomorrow on my boy in need for pet i cure.


----------

